

NSA Can Spy on Smart Phone Data - mcantelon
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/privacy-scandal-nsa-can-spy-on-smart-phone-data-a-920971.htmlQ

======
001sky
Link is 404, but previously posted to HN as

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6348891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6348891)

